# Horse sore in his loins



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

You are definitely not too big. I would suggest lots of work to help him improve his back muscles, and a chiropractor too, just to iron out any problems. I think you are going the right way though


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Chiilaa. I guess that with so many people riding big horses around here, when I run into an issues with my little guy I tend to jump to the conclusion that it's because I'm too big for him. He does have massive bone in his legs though, and nice big joints and feet, so I really doubt he'll ever have leg or hoof issues...I guess his loins are just his weak point.

I just started teaching him to long line today, so I hope that if I feel that he is really fresh, I can long line him so that I can work on getting him round without me on his back until he calms down. I am hoping that the longer I have him and the stronger he gets, that this issue will go away in the future. He is such a sweetie though, a real mamma's boy, so I could never imaging selling him


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

Could you post a picture of him? I am quite certain you're not too big for him to carry, but if he is rather short-backed, it could be that your saddle is too long for him an causes him to bear weight on a weaker area of his spine and that's why he's getting sore in his loin. I agree with Chiilaa that having the chiro is a good place to start, as well.


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, all this time later and he is still sore. I have been massaging him gently almost daily, which he loves, and using absorbine cooling liniment when I massage. He does not pin his ears when I press along his back, but there are definitely several points when he really hollows out when touched. One is in the middle of his back and the other is over his loins. Here are some pics of me riding him:

Oh, and don't mind my hands in the second pic, I think I was about to shorted my reins. Also, these were just walking. I try to get him to use himself better when trotting and cantering to protect his back.


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh, forgot to add that about 4 days ago he felt fine and I did ride him for about 25 minutes only walking and a little trotting. He felt much better and lifted his back like I have taught him to. The next day however, only a few minutes into trotting I could already tell he was sore. He gets very stiff throughout his body and moves his head side to side when I ask him to put his head down and round up. I can also obviously tell how hollow and tense his back is....so frusturating.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi,

Firstly, good for you(& lucky for him) that you're so switched on about this!

Unfortunately, as growth plates in the spine don't 'close' until around 6-7yo, many horses do end up with back probs due to being ridden before maturity, let alone when ridden badly. It could be that there are issues due to this. Could also be 'referred' type pain from elsewhere.

Could also be saddle fit or such - most saddles have too narrow gullets, esp at the back, that don't clear spinal processes well enough, or narrow panels that don't distribute weight well enough for eg. Have you ridden him much bareback? Any difference there?

I'd be getting him checked out by a chiro vet or other good bodyworker & see what they say.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I just delt with my TB having sore loins, turns out it was due to ill saddle fit for myself, and there were a few "issues" with the saddle fit for him. He ended up having extreme back pain, that he had to be rehabbed and off work for 3 months. 

I ended up having an Equine Chiro work on him but it was stressed that the issue was not skeletal. I then had my Equine Massage Therapist work on him every week which did wonders, professional saddle maker/fitter come out and work with us, he had vet work where we had Vitamin E injections put directly into his loin, and he was put on Muscle Repair Vitamins through Smartpak - DMG, Vitamine E and Selenium, Magnesium 5000 and a few others.

He's now back to norm, and we are back towork preparing for an HT in October and I couldn't be happier with where my Ol' Man is now physically. 

Firstly, my advice is to get a Professional Saddle Maker/Fitter to come out and work with you. This could be caused by saddle issues. There is a WHOLE WORLD of information involved with saddle fit. Gullet width, panel angles, tree shape, and the list goes on and on. Your tree could be too strait for your horses back, causing it to bridge, there could be too much pressure from the incorrect tree shape compressing over your horses loin.

Also, that saddle is too small for you. You should beable to reach behind and fit at least a handswidth between your seat and the end of the cantle. I would invest in a Professional to come and help you. You wont correct loin issues if you continue to use an ill fitting saddle for the both of you.

I would invest in a good massage therapist as well.

What was up with my previous saddle, was that it pushed me back to where my bodies weight was being distributed over the rear of the saddle, when instead your weight should be distributed behind your horses shoulders. The knee flaps were too short for me, pushing me back. Also, the rear gullet channel was too narrow, where I could fit only 2 fingers in it, which also aided in hindering my horses back muscles, and putting too much pressure on his loin area. 

My new saddle, I have forward enough flaps, and it puts me in a wonderful position where I am balanced over the front part of the saddle, instead of the rear end of the saddle. And I can fit a hands width behind me and the cantle. 

When I am in the saddle, I can slide my hand under the rear panels of the saddle, and not feel the same amount of pressure, as I did in my previous saddle. The weight is now being distributed over the proper area on my horses back. My crotch is at the pommel, where it should be.


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

First off, thank you everyone for your replies.

I am having the vet come out and take a look at him on tues. so they can advise me where to go from there.

The saddle is a 17" collegiate convertible dressage and I have the wide gullet plate in. From what I can tell, the channel is decently wide (about 4 fingers) and the tree does follow the contours of his withers. To me, both in and out of the saddle, it does not appear to bridge. Also, I usually can fit a good whole hand behind me while seated. I will try to get some better pics, because these were all riding uphill and I think I may have slipped back some. I am not a saddle fitter however, and I will get a second opinion from my vet as to whether I should have the fitter come out and take a look at it.

Also, vitamin E...yes, my mare is on vitamin E after I discovered she was deficient last year. I will definitely look into this (and selenium); thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

Hopefully this works. I had not adjusted my stirrups yet, so they were too high, but you get the idea.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Google 'Balance International' for some great info re saddle fit too. Wide gullet plates tend to adjust the angle of the gullet at the front, but not width of the gullet, and it's the back of the gullet/saddle that is most likely at question. If the channel's 4" wide at the back, that is a little wider than normal & depending on the horse & rest of the saddle may be OK.

That pic was too big for my computer to bring up properly, sorry, don't know about others.


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I would first have him checked out by a chiropractor! It sounds to me like he is trying to tell you his back is out (especailly if he was being ridden by heavier riders in a possible ill fitting saddle). Your saddle may not be helping either so have someone experience with saddle fit help you go over it and check for any tight (has it been re-flocked?).

Its also rare but I would also have him checked for urinary tract issues if a chiro doesn't find anything and saddle fit is ok. This can cause soreness in the loins as well. Hope you find a solution to your problems. He is a cute guy and you two look great together!


----------

